# Drove Home



## RizFam

OK, I know a lot of the female Outbackers drive the TTs. But I usually don't. Not because I don't want to, because the DH always drives. Well, I just have to share. I not only drove home today, but I backed the OB into it's parking space in the yard.







It is my second time driving & I think I did Great.








I just wanted to share w/ you all.


----------



## skippershe

Tami! 

Great Job Sista!!


----------



## Camping Fan

RizFam said:


> OK, I know a lot of the female Outbackers drive the TT's. But I usually don't. Not because I don't want to, because the DH always drives. Well, I just have to share. I not only drove home today, but I backed the OB into it's parking space in the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is my second time driving & I think I did Great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to share w/ you all.


Way to go Tami!














It'll get easier every time you tow your TT, probably for you and your DH both.


----------



## RizFam

He he he he I feel like a lil kid.







The first time I was a little nervous. I drove home from a camping weekend last year & than the DH wouldn't let me anymore ...... I fishtailed a lil bit on the highway.







But today wasn't that bad. I just took my time & it was better than OK, it went really well.


----------



## battalionchief3

I think I am gonna break my wife in on this trip. She drives a International medium duty ambulance or as most folk see it ecnalubma, thats ambulance spelled backwards, like on the hood.....Just in case I get too tired.

Its good to share the load. Just swing it wide and use a spotter when backing...sounds like im at work.....


----------



## SharonAG

Tami

Way to go girl
















You are braver than me...I do sometimes pull the camper off the dump site (about 10 feet) and that is it for me. We have had our truck 2 years now, and I only have driven it about 10 times!!

Sharon


----------



## Lady Di

Great Job Tami!


----------



## RizFam

I was so nervous the first time after fishtailing that I thought I would NEVER be comfortable driving it, but I was OK today.







I always ask & he always says no. I drove it to the dump station today & than I asked if I could drive home & he let me.....


----------



## HootBob

Tami that is awesome to hear you took the bull by the horns
Now when it comes to long trip you and John can share the driving

Don


----------



## Darj

Great job Tami!









We still haven't de-winterized ours yet but I am anxious to get back to towing it some more (my Dh usually drives all the time but we have been trying to let me sneak some practice in)

Way to go!


----------



## mswalt

Way to go! My DW hasn't done that yet, although she has threatened to a couple of times when I had some trouble backing into the storage space.









BTW, I've offered, she just hasn't taken me up on it.

Mark


----------



## bobpattie

Way to go Tami - that is awesome. DH sometimes asks me but I say no thanks - I am still afraid to attempt it - but think its great for all the gals that do.

Pattie


----------



## countrygirl

Cool...one of these day I may give it a try!


----------



## Fire44

That is great Tami!!!

I think that all of the DW's should be able to pull the trailers...you might HAVE to someday!!!

It gets easier the more you do it. Just take your time and don't make any quick movements!!!

Gary


----------



## Rubrhammer

Way to go Tami. As mentioned each time you will get more comfortable towing. Check the mirrors often and always twice before changing lanes. I note the color or type of vehicle closest to me when I check my mirror the first time, then I look for that when I'm ready to start my move. Also a tip for knowing if you are far enough past to pull back inline look for the shadow of the trailer on the road.
Bob


----------



## Crismon4

You go girl! I was going to give it a try on our trip to the Tetons/Yellowstone last year and then heard a couple of horror stories and chickened out







Now that we're moving over to a p/u and 5th wheel I'll be working on gathering up my courage....again!

Nice job...you've set the bar now


----------



## mountainlady56

Great job, TAMI!!







 Glad everything went well, and you and John can take turns/rest each other while traveling!! Proud of ya!!








Darlene


----------



## RizFam

Thanks everyone for your kind words of encouragement.



> Fire44 Posted Yesterday, 10:36 PM
> That is great Tami!!!
> 
> I think that all of the DW's should be able to pull the trailers...you might HAVE to someday!!!
> 
> It gets easier the more you do it. Just take your time and don't make any quick movements!!!
> 
> Gary


Exactly Gary! In the event of an emergency I want to be proficient in towing the TT.







Also, be able to take over during long distance trips as HootBob mentioned.



> Rubrhammer Posted Yesterday, 11:29 PM
> Way to go Tami. As mentioned each time you will get more comfortable towing. Check the mirrors often and always twice before changing lanes. I note the color or type of vehicle closest to me when I check my mirror the first time, then I look for that when I'm ready to start my move. Also a tip for knowing if you are far enough past to pull back inline look for the shadow of the trailer on the road.
> Bob


Great advice Bob. I was using the mirrors a great deal, but never thought to look for the TT shadow.

As far as setting the bar....... nice of you to say, but not true. The bar has been set by those few women who have been towing the TT & tow it all the time. My hat's off to them.









I think a lot of my comfort level was because I've been driving the Yukon now for 3 months & am very familiar with this TV.


----------



## 3athlete

Way to Go Tami!!!!



> I always ask & he always says no.


Could you ask John to speak with Tim







, or perhaps he'll even read this. I've asked quite a bit, but last summer with all the problems we had with the TV, he was just too nervous. I'm hoping this summer I can drive some.

I agree that all campers should have 2 drivers (if that is possible) that are comfortable driving, during a trip, in case of an emergency!

Great Job Tami!


----------



## RizFam

Thanks Clare. Last year driving home from Otter Lake I was getting pushed around a bit on Rt 80 by the Tractor Trailers & John would NOT let me drive again.







But I guess b/c I kept asking he finally gave in.
I hope that I proved myself to him yesterday?







Practice makes perfect right? I'm going to keep on asking & you should to....... eventually Tim will have to give in as John did yesterday.


----------



## NJMikeC

Tami,

Good for you, really good for you. Your backing up even which is really bragging rights. I had a fit backing my 5'er yesterday, have to get used to how slow it turns.

My wife drives my truck but don't think I'm going to get her pulling the 5'er. The length is a little imtimidating.I noticed the Yukon in the pictures, bet your really liking that now.


----------



## camping479

Lots of props here Tami, backing up as well, nice!!

Chris has been driving for a while and now we split the driving pretty much 50/50. I discovered early on if I was calm while she is driving, she is calm, if I get worked up or seem nervous she would get nervous. She's had a couple of close calls and we kept our cool and all is well









Mike


----------



## RizFam

Thanks Mike(s) ....... I am very proud of myself.









What freaks me out the most is the width. I am afraid I am going to hit a sign on the side of the road.







Also, the slightest little fishtail & my stomach flips....







Not fond of that at all.

NJMike, Yes I am really really liking the Yukon.







Can't wait to tow the TT again. Hopefully he'll let me.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

you are my hero girl!








I am still way to


----------



## tdvffjohn

Has John let go of the door handle yet???







LOL

You go Tami.









John


----------



## johnp

Thats great Tami. My bride thinks the Avalanche is to big but a suburban was fine (don't ask) anyway I want to take her to an area and let her try but she wants no part of it. The best I can do is her Pathfinder with the ski boat behind it and that freaks her out. I have said that she should know just in case. Her reply is I will leave it where it is and the girls and I will manage to get home.

Great job taking the wheel

John


----------



## jbwcamp

Way to go!!!!! I drive ours all the time. DH was nervous to let me drive I think it was more the fact that it was our first brand new camper than the fact that we are 53ft long with truck and OB. After all I am the one that carries her CDL and have driven tractor trailers coast to coast. I think both husband and wife should be able to drive what ever they have, you never know when you might have to and it's easier in an emergency if you already know how to drive.
Clara


----------



## kernfour

I'm glad that i'm usually in the front.

Leon


----------



## RizFam

kernfour said:


> I'm glad that i'm usually in the front.
> 
> Leon


HEEEEEEEEY







where is the love & support my friend?


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> I'm glad that i'm usually in the front.
> 
> Leon


HEEEEEEEEY







where is the love & support my friend?






















[/quote]
Apparently....out back









Congrats, Tami!!! If John won't let you drive, then you just high-tail it up here and you can drive Puff anytime!!!! It's not the same as driving your own but, then, lots of us learned to drive cars on simulators!!!


----------



## RizFam

Thank You Wolfie.








But, he has already agreed to me driving our next trip out & backing into our spot.


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> Thank You Wolfie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, he has already agreed to me driving our next trip out & backing into our spot.


He's a good man, that Mr.RizFam is!







Hi John!


----------



## RizFam

Yes he is, thanks for noticing







......... that's why I married him.


----------



## Bill H

WTG..... I let DW drive on some of the longer trips but she doesn't feel up to the task of parking... Esp after hearing some of the things that come out of my mouth while I park......


----------

